# Everybody has a FaceBook account, by now, don't they? Do you have one?



## Mel! (Jul 20, 2012)

I have had one for around 4 years now. I didnt know what FaceBook was for at first, but accepted friends invitation out of politeness. 

Mel


----------



## Hoot (Jul 20, 2012)

I am much the same.
I was the webmaster for our re-enactment club for over a decade. a couple or three years ago, somebody at Rendezvous came up and asked me if OVPR had a Facebook page. I said I didn't know.
When I got home I went to check.
Well you can't really look at much on Facebook without joining. So I did....Now I got a boatload of friends and I rarely go there.


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got one! I went off for a few days but bordom sent me back.  lol


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 20, 2012)

NO!  I was contacted by a stalker.  Not safe.  Too much like Big Brother.


----------



## danbuter (Jul 20, 2012)

I had one and deleted it.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 20, 2012)

No thanks.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

I dont have one and never had...it just doesnt interest me enough....forums are so much better in my opinion


----------



## Merlot (Jul 20, 2012)

I do have one. It consists of school friends, family and a few good friends I have met online. There have also been a few accidental adds that I need to fix. I seldom post anything about my life, and never divulge anything out of line... a few co-workers have been fired over things that has been said about our company! I do like to keep up with friends and family.  I have a couple of annoying "friends" from high school that bother me by attempting to chat/ send multiple jokes when I log on but I'm too polite to tell them so  I also have DC listed as a like on there but I never see any posts from here!


----------



## Ratchett (Jul 20, 2012)

I have but I never go there.  
The kids created it for me years ago but I don't want it.
I tried to delete it but, strangely, I don't think that is possible.
They keep sending me emails.

If someone knows how to shut it down totally I would love to hear.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2012)

Like some of the others here, I have a FB account that comes with an excuse for why I have it.  (My excuse is mundane and boring but I will share it upon request).  I use it to keep up with kids and family and play Word with Friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2012)

danbuter said:


> I had one and deleted it.


 
How do you delete it? I want out. I unfriended everyone. But that is all I seem to be able to do. I don't want to be on FaceBook at all. Too invasive.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 20, 2012)

Many of us have grave reservations about loss of privacy by use of Facebook accounts. Others have serious complaints about Facebook's ever changing privacy policy, and their evolution of new features where you're opted in unless you opt out, and often by the time you have a chance to opt out your privacy is already breached. And you never know when FB will change their policy again, or when new features will give you new privacy leaks.

Most of us who are not on Facebook (me included) just don't trust them to maintain our privacy, and in fact many of us see their site is the opposite of privacy. A feature for many, a problem for a few who still value our privacy.

I don't see how you can join FB without ruining your privacy.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Many of us have grave reservations about loss of privacy by use of Facebook accounts. Others have serious complaints about Facebook's ever changing privacy policy, and their evolution of new features where you're opted in unless you opt out, and often by the time you have a chance to opt out your privacy is already breached. And you never know when FB will change their policy again, or when new features will give you new privacy leaks.
> 
> Most of us who are not on Facebook (me included) just don't trust them to maintain our privacy, and in fact many of us see their site is the opposite of privacy. A feature for many, a problem for a few who still value our privacy.
> 
> I don't see how you can join FB without ruining your privacy.



I totally agree with you Greg


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2012)

I too agree with you Greg. As much as I enjoy everyone here in the forum,  you will notice that I don't give any info of my kids names or pics. I trust the folks here, but I don't know what happens to anything put on FB and the internet. I got involved by my son because he wanted me to see the pics of the baby. I guess it is too much work to send them to me directly via email. I no longer go there. I unfriended everyone, even my family members. 

What horrifies me the most is what kids put out there. They fail to see the danger of the internet. Including the children in my family. I don't see any protection for children.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 20, 2012)

Once you have posted something on the Internet it will be there forever, or at least far longer than you can hope to ever live. There are far too many examples to doubt that.

I'm tempted to get a FB page for myself, just to deny it to others, and post nothing. This could be at least some possible defense against impersonation

But meanwhile I want nothing to do with it. I'm just sorry there's nothing to do to shut down ancestry, genealogy and public record sites. Hackers have all the sources they need to rip us all off. No reason to join FB and give the hackers more ammo.

And did you ever consider prospective employers accessing your FB page? Remember when you were really drunk and had sex with *** and took pictures? Remember the picture of the time you were in the gay costume and smoking dope?

Maybe it was funny when you were 18-19 years old. Maybe it's not so funny at 34-35 and you're trying to get a job and personnel department came up with your dope and sex pictures...

I'm retired now and I don't have any haunting pictures out there, but I hate to think that my lack of cautioning you all would end up you not heeding my advice, and then suffering. Post nothing on the Internet that you don't want to be available for all time, because it will surely last longer than you breathe.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2012)

I am amazed by the crap people feel it's OK to post for the world to see.  I rarely, if ever, post stuff.  I read what friends are doing, play a game or two and that's it.  You have control over the info you share.  Don't be stupid.


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2012)

Prespective and your present employers are now checking FB to see what you post about yourself and others. Some folks have lost their jobs because of what they have posted for all the world to see. Also law enforement to see if you have bragged about any crimes you may have commited or know of someone else who has done. Be careful.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Steve and I are very security conscious too 

We dont post personal info or photos of ourselves online now as it is just too risky we feel


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I also have DC listed as a like on there but I never see any posts from here!



Go post on the Discuss Cooking FB page! I'd love to see some new posts over there



Andy M. said:


> I am amazed by the crap people feel it's OK to post for the world to see.  I rarely, if ever, post stuff.  I read what friends are doing, play a game or two and that's it.  You have control over the info you share.  Don't be stupid.



I keep up with family and friends and play games too Andy. I'm of much the same opinion as you seem to be. Use your brain and don't post too much stuff about yourself. My permissions are intentionally set very high because of the population I work with. There have been many attempts by the kids I work with to "find" me on FB and guess what? They can't get in to my FB account, but they can find me on DC quite easily. Oops.  

All of you who think you are so security conscious and feel that FB is too loosey goosey might want to rethink that a bit. Go over all your posts and see how much you've actually shared on here. I could find most of you pretty easily with some basic searching. (Not to scare you, but just to point this out)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> Go post on the Discuss Cooking FB page! I'd love to see some new posts over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing to do with security for me...but dodging my Sister and a couple others on FB was too much of a chore.


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nothing to do with security for me...but dodging my Sister and a couple others on FB was too much of a chore.



No, not so much you PF, but others have mentioned "big brother" etc. If you're honestly worried about being "found" then you'd better be more worried about Google than FB.

Giggling a bit about dodging the sister on FB. I have my "chat" function disabled so folks can't always see when I'm online. Its tough to play my scrabble turns when folks are messaging me! Ah...first world problems.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm very happy that I'm not one of the lemmings who followed the tail of the lemming in front of me to swim into the ocean and drown.

The problem with the Internet, with any site, is that once you've said it you can't un-say it.

If I can delete about 3-5 posts here on DC I'll appreciate if the moderators could let me know if that's okay and I'll tell you which ones. Yeah, I guess not. And DC is not FB.

At least I know my cooking and recipes will never come back to haunt me.


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> The problem with the Internet, with any site, is that once you've said it you can't un-say it.


Oh so true Greg. I think that's pretty much my point. 




Greg Who Cooks said:


> At least I know my cooking and recipes will never come back to haunt me.


From what I've seen, you don't do too much cooking because your stuff is all put away. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> ...Go over all your posts and see how much you've actually shared on here. I could find most of you pretty easily with some basic searching. (Not to scare you, but just to point this out)



Over the years, I have often thought that I should keep lists of all the personal details people share here and see how complete a profile I could create.  I never did.  Some of you are very open in sharing personal details and it's available to anyone who finds this site.  

I am by nature a private person who doesn't share personal information easily.  Fear of internet bad guys makes me even more cautious.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2012)

I joined FB in 1997. I hate it. I'm trying to get my friends to switch to Google+. But, I would miss party and other social get together invitations if I quit. sigh


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2012)

Andy, I think I have become too comfortable here and anyone who really wanted to could find me easily. Its a good thing I was sort of inept when I tried to place myself on our DC map. I missed by a mile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2012)

Heck.  I'm in the phone book...a lot of you know my real first name.  I just make sure I don't post anything I am ashamed of.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> ...Its a good thing I was sort of inept when I tried to place myself on our DC map. I missed by a mile.




Yeah, right.  Me too!


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> How do you delete it? I want out. I unfriended everyone. But that is all I seem to be able to do. I don't want to be on FaceBook at all. Too invasive.


 
I figured out how to get out of FB. Up in the right hand corner is access to "Your Account". I can't remember what I did, but I was looking at different parts and came across where you can 'quit' FB. YEA! I am out of FaceBook. Now if anyone wants to contact me, they can email me.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 20, 2012)

I post way more personal stuff here on DC then I do on FB but hey, I gotta talk to someone right?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awww, I will always talk with you Merlot


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> I figured out how to get out of FB. Up in the right hand corner is access to "Your Account". I can't remember what I did, but I was looking at different parts and came across where you can 'quit' FB. YEA! I am out of FaceBook. Now if anyone wants to contact me, they can email me.



Is that just quitting for that particular session though Addie, like Logging Out?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

Alix said:


> Andy, I think I have become too comfortable here and anyone who really wanted to could find me easily. Its a good thing I was sort of inept when I tried to place myself on our DC map. I missed by a mile.



exactly a mile? in which direction?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

i have a fb account. i barely use it.

when i do, it's to keep in touch with certain real life friends that are fb junkies. they almost exclusively use fb to communicate with others. 

i've had some trouble with it, though. an ex-gf won't leave me alone, and others i've met on various forums who i've befriended end up thinking i'm being unfriendly and rude because i don't chat with them on fb as often as they'd like. i just don't use it all that much. 

the good thing is when i get a message there, my phone alerts me so i can check it out. otherwise, i rarely log in.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 21, 2012)

I am on Facebook. I love it.

For those who want to get out of it, you can't permanently delete your account, but if you go to your Account Settings, then to Security Settings you can "Deactivate" your account. For all intents and purposes this deletes your account (no one can go to your FB page, etc.), but if you decide at a later date to go back to it, you can reactivate your account.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

i'm not sure about today (or, lol, in 5 minutes from now the way fb changes policy with minimum notification if at all) but you used to have to deactivate your account, then not attempt to log in again to your account for 2 weeks to have it take effect.

log in during those 2 weeks and it didn't happen.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jul 21, 2012)

Nope, I don't and don't  care to have one.  That is just me, I guess.  There are much more meaningful things to do with a computer than that...... trying for figure out what to have for dinner, read blogs (I love doing that), keeping in touch with family the old fashioned way, email, things for work, Stumble-upon, photo processing, getting the news, etc.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Nope, I don't and don't care to have one. That is just me, I guess. There are much more meaningful things to do with a computer than that......


 
oh, i was going to say something else...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

What were you going to say Tom? You have me intrigued


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

from the simpson's episode, when they went to a technology exposition:

NERD:I'm making a program to download porn a thousand times faster.
MARGE:Who need's porn that fast?
HOMERdroling)A.......thousand times...........gggraaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr


----------



## CraigC (Jul 21, 2012)

Never had one, never will.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> How do you delete it? I want out. I unfriended everyone. But that is all I seem to be able to do. I don't want to be on FaceBook at all. Too invasive.



Try this, Addie:

*Email from Facebook* 

Open the email and at the bottom there should be something like "manage emails from facebook" or right click where it says sender (when you're in your Inbox) and select "mark all mail from this sender as junk" and all emails from facebook will automatically go to junk and self-delete in 10 days.

I also mark any emails that get through as "Spam".


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes I have an FB account, been on it for a good few years. Yes perfectly happy with it, no not everyone can see what I post because I use the security and privacy settings. 

Most of the comments here are made by people who dont use it or have enough knowledge of it to understand it, I've just read so many myths.

No prospective employers cannot see your page unless you choose to leave it open to the public (durrr). 

Yes you can delete comments, photos etc just as you can here.

If you don't want someone to interact with you or see you on any other friends pages, you can "block" them. Stalking therefore cannot continue and if anyone "stalked" me I'd report it as I would in "real life". You can't hide behind a computer screen doh. 

You can de-activate your account, and thats it, you are off Facebook. 

This forum here is open to the public so if you are posting personal stuff, then anybody can read it..................


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm with you Gravy Queen!  I too have had a Facebook account for many years.  If you use the security settings and privacy controls along with common sense I don't see an issue.  I have found long lost friends and family through Facebook and I get to keep up with my closer family, let's face it my twenty something nephews and nieces are not likely going to sit down and write letters to me to tell me what is going on in their lives or to pop in a fun pic of their children ( sad but true).  I don't post much on Facebook, but I do use it as a tool.   As for being "found" on the Internet...... I work for local government, many aspects of my life are available as "public information", Internet or not.  All you need to know is  my name or my title.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess that part of what I hate about FB is the dumbing down.

I have a journal on LiveJournal. On LJ, I can format my posts. I can choose a user icon that will stay with that post. I can easily set the privacy (who can read) for each post. I can choose which posts I want to see. I could get a paid account and never have to see any advertising.

But, FB wants to be easy to use. Never mind that I don't have to use HTML in LJ, FB doesn't want to scare me with the possibility of using HTML. It just dumbs it down to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 21, 2012)

One real problem with Facebook is that you have to stay active and aware of privacy policy changes, and keep informed on feature changes, or otherwise you may find that policy/features have changed and could result in divulging more information than you intended.

The same applies to many or most Google services including Gmail and G+.

Note that my information comes from reading the numerous news articles about Facebook and Google privacy. I have never been a member of FB, nor does it appear that I will ever join.

I find far too much of my personal information on the Internet, not due to any fault of my own but due to ever wider indexing of all kinds of information sources. For example, property ownership records. I was very annoyed to discover that anybody knowing my real name can now Google my street address and unlisted home phone number. (However the information is out of date, I sold that house and now I'm cellphone only.)

I'm reacting to what I feel is too much personal information on the Internet by not joining social websites, so as to not contribute even more personal data. I don't mind discussing personal information nearly as much when I can retain my anonymity, such as here in the DC forum where my member name does not lead directly to my real name.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 21, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yes I have an FB account, been on it for a good few years. Yes perfectly happy with it, no not everyone can see what I post because I use the security and privacy settings.
> 
> Most of the comments here are made by people who dont use it or have enough knowledge of it to understand it, I've just read so many myths.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't have one. I don't agree with what its become. "You didn't buy Facebook, just a mask. So, happy Halloween." :P


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 21, 2012)

No, I do not have a facebook account, or any other social networking account and I do not plan on getting any. I guess I'm just basically anti-social.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 21, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> One real problem with Facebook is that you have to stay active and aware of privacy policy changes, and keep informed on feature changes, or otherwise you may find that policy/features have changed and could result in divulging more information than you intended.
> 
> The same applies to many or most Google services including Gmail and G+.
> 
> ...


 
I was shocked by gmail/ google.  I was setting up my childs computer and all of my information popped up on his screen at setup, including my entire list of contacts.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I was shocked by gmail/ google.  I was setting up my childs computer and all of my information popped up on his screen at setup, including my entire list of contacts.


Were you logged in to Gmail? I certainly can't see any of my friends' contacts.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 22, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> One real problem with Facebook is that you have to stay active and aware of privacy policy changes, and keep informed on feature changes, or otherwise you may find that policy/features have changed and could result in divulging more information than you intended.
> 
> The same applies to many or most Google services including Gmail and G+.
> 
> ...


_*No wonder*_ I couldn't find you in the phone book!  So your name isn't really Greg W. Cooks?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Were you logged in to Gmail? I certainly can't see any of my friends' contacts.


 
Honestly I don't know how it happened.  I was just going through a setup process and the next thing I know this whole screen list full of my info came up asking if I wanted to add it to his computer!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 22, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> _*No wonder*_ I couldn't find you in the phone book!  So your name isn't really Greg W. Cooks?



No, but my real first name is Greg. According to the 1990 US census my name was the #37th most common male given name in that year, almost 650,000 with same name.

I think it's a poor idea to use real last names on the Internet, for privacy reasons and for personal safety reasons.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 23, 2012)

I totally agree with you Greg...first names are fine, but I would not use my last name on any forum


----------



## Mel! (Jul 23, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> NO!  I was contacted by a stalker.  Not safe.  Too much like Big Brother.



Put a fake name on your FaceBook account. That is what I do, because I am not keen on folks looking at information about me, unless I know who they are.


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> No, but my real first name is Greg. According to the 1990 US census my name was the #37th most common male given name in that year, almost 650,000 with same name.
> 
> I think it's a poor idea to use real last names on the Internet, for privacy reasons and for personal safety reasons.


 
My youngest son is named Gregory. I have never called him Greg. When he is around me, he tells his wife and everyone to call him Gregory. I don't know how this started, but I think it is funny. Other folks can call him anything they want to. I just call him Gregory. 

Only one of my kids has a nickname. But I am the only one who uses it. 
Everyone else calls him by his full given name. When he was born, my father took one look at him and started to call him Spike. He said he was big enough for the name. So we all called him that. When he started school, the teacher would do roll call every  morning. Then one day he came home crying. The teacher never called his name. He didn't even know his given name. So I had to go to school and tell the teacher to call him Spike. That is the only name he answers to. And he couldn't understand why he had to learn his given name. He had a very confusing first grade year.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 23, 2012)

'You can call me Ray, or you can call me J ...'
There was a fellow at work whose automobile license plate 'number' was "NOT BOB".  Robert would go ballistic if you referred to him as Bob.  In deference to his wishes, some people began referring to him as pizzaface.


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> 'You can call me Ray, or you can call me J ...'
> There was a fellow at work whose automobile license plate 'number' was "NOT BOB". Robert would go ballistic if you referred to him as Bob. In deference to his wishes, some people began referring to him as pizzaface.


 
I don't understand the folks who use just an initial for their first name. J. Robert Smith. All I can think is that the parents gave that person a horrible first name.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> I don't understand the folks who use just an initial for their first name. J. Robert Smith. All I can think is that the parents gave that person a horrible first name.


I've often wondered the same thing. When I see someone with a name like C. Everett Coop, I wonder if maybe his real first name is "Chicken".


----------



## taxlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> I don't understand the folks who use just an initial for their first name. J. Robert Smith. All I can think is that the parents gave that person a horrible first name.


I always assumed it meant that they used their middle name, but not their first name. The same as writing your middle initial, if you use your first name.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 23, 2012)

Many times, the use of a first initial is because they are named after their father and go by their middle name.  It saves from using Junior/Jr. at the end.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2012)

Raymond J. Johnson Jr. - YouTube


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've often wondered the same thing. When I see someone with a name like C. Everett Coop, I wonder if maybe his real first name is "Chicken".


 
 Real good one Steve


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 23, 2012)

C Everett Coop run. Run Everett Coop, run!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2012)

i work with a couple of people who use rhe first initial thing. it's exactly because they don't like their first name.

they don't have bad first names, like stanley, or stuart, or deborah. they just don't like them.

so of course, we make up a names to tease them for their first letter.

s. thomas becomes super tom.

s. harrison becomes stiff harry.

and d. anne becomes deadly anne.


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> C Everett Coop run. Run Everett Coop, run!


 
CWS is looking to replace Cocky Rocky.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've often wondered the same thing. When I see someone with a name like C. Everett Coop, I wonder if maybe his real first name is "Chicken".



As others have said, when somebody has a name beginning with an initial it's obvious that for whatever reason they prefer to be called by other than their first name. Koop's first name is Charles. Maybe he didn't like being called Chuck. Maybe he didn't like being called Charlie Koop. Maybe as a kid he was taunted with the moniker "Chicken" Koop and got to hate his first name. (His father's name was John so it wasn't a name confusion thing.)

C. Everett Koop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maybe he just likes to be called Everett because it sounds more dignified than Chuck or Charlie. His dad's middle name was also Everett.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> As others have said, when somebody has a name beginning with an initial it's obvious that for whatever reason they prefer to be called by other than their first name. Koop's first name is Charles. Maybe he didn't like being called Chuck. Maybe he didn't like being called Charlie Koop. Maybe as a kid he was taunted with the moniker "Chicken" Koop and got to hate his first name. (His father's name was John so it wasn't a name confusion thing.)
> 
> C. Everett Koop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maybe he just likes to be called Everett because it sounds more dignified than Chuck or Charlie. His dad's middle name was also Everett.



But I bet he has a Facebook account....


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have a FB account, and neither does my husband.

No fun for us that are friendless


----------



## Addie (Jul 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> As others have said, when somebody has a name beginning with an initial it's obvious that for whatever reason they prefer to be called by other than their first name. Koop's first name is Charles. Maybe he didn't like being called Chuck. Maybe he didn't like being called Charlie Koop. Maybe as a kid he was taunted with the moniker "Chicken" Koop and got to hate his first name. (His father's name was John so it wasn't a name confusion thing.)
> 
> C. Everett Koop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maybe he just likes to be called Everett because it sounds more dignified than Chuck or Charlie. His dad's middle name was also Everett.


 
I like Chicken better.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 23, 2012)

Seems to sometimes be a matter of snoobishness.  Many directors on corporate boards use an initial for their first name.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2012)

say it ain't so, jp.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 23, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Seems to sometimes be a matter of snoobishness.  Many directors on corporate boards use an initial for their first name.


In the future you may call me G. Who Cooks. 

Actually that's _Cooques_ but I didn't want to use my real last name. 

Hey, if Koop wasn't such a snob he'd probably be content to pop the tab on a few cans of beer with you and let you call him Chuck.

Maybe his friends _do_ call him Chuck, did you ever think of that?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2012)

maybe he prefers chaz.

he is a doc, afterall.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> I don't have a FB account, and neither does my husband.
> 
> No fun for us that are friendless



 

I am your friend Bolle


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 24, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> In the future you may call me G. Who Cooks.
> 
> Actually that's _Cooques_ but I didn't want to use my real last name.
> 
> ...


I prefer not to consume beer from cans smaller than 25 liters.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 27, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I dont have one and never had...it just doesnt interest me enough....forums are so much better in my opinion



One thing I find about FaceBook in comparison with forums, is it is easier to dodge the negative types. You just click a couple of options, and then they are gone, unlike on forums where moderators make decisions and not always effective and/or good decisions about what to do with abuse reports.


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2012)

Mel! said:


> One thing I find about FaceBook in comparison with forums, is it is easier to dodge the negative types. You just click a couple of options, and then they are gone, unlike on forums where moderators make decisions and not always effective and/or good decisions about what to do with abuse reports.


 
Moderators here are always on the ball. I have no problem with the job they do. The rules are simple. Follow them and no one should have any problems.


----------



## Alix (Jul 27, 2012)

Addie, I don't think Mel! was talking about DC in particular, but about forums in general where you have less individual control than on FB. Its not about the rules, its about those scummy people who flame or spam the boards. On FB if someone is bugging you, you don't need someone else to fix it for you, you can do it yourself. Here, someone can be sending you nasties in your PM inbox and you can't banish them yourself, you need a Mod to do it for you. Best you can do is Ignore them and that doesn't take care of the PM situation entirely.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> Moderators here are always on the ball. I have no problem with the job they do. The rules are simple. Follow them and no one should have any problems.


  Very true...  Although I will admit to participating in threads that I was pretty certain were gonna disappear. Only been hollered at once  (politely but firmly)... and that was my fault, so I ain't got nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2012)

Alix said:


> Addie, I don't think Mel! was talking about DC in particular, but about forums in general where you have less individual control than on FB. Its not about the rules, its about those scummy people who flame or spam the boards. On FB if someone is bugging you, you don't need someone else to fix it for you, you can do it yourself. Here, someone can be sending you nasties in your PM inbox and you can't banish them yourself, you need a Mod to do it for you. Best you can do is Ignore them and that doesn't take care of the PM situation entirely.


 
I understood that. It was just a message in general. The Mods are pretty much on the job here. If there is any flaming here, it is deleted before anyone can even read it. And I like the fact that the language is controlled also. No outright swearing. I know. That makes me a snob and a prude. So be it.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> I understood that. It was just a message in general. The Mods are pretty much on the job here. If there is any flaming here, it is deleted before anyone can even read it. And I like the fact that the language is controlled also. No outright swearing. I know.* That makes me a snob and a prude.* So be it.


If I might be allowed to disagree, Addie, maintainin' a civil tongue has nothing to do with bein' a snob or a prude.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 27, 2012)

Mel! said:


> One thing I find about FaceBook in comparison with forums, is it is easier to dodge the negative types. You just click a couple of options, and then they are gone, unlike on forums where moderators make decisions and not always effective and/or good decisions about what to do with abuse reports.


Most forums have a feature where a member can block out posts and PMs from other members who they dislike. I'm pretty sure DC has that.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

No facebook for Me. No thanks!


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

My Hubby has a facebook account (his sister talked him into it) and people he knew in HS are asking him to be their friend. They weren't his friend in HS, but want to be now???  he doesn't do anything with his account.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 30, 2012)

> ...I have a couple of annoying "friends" from high school that bother me by attempting to chat/ send multiple jokes ...


I'm never quite sure if I should send a chat type email, to people I  know from long ago or not. Usually, I dont know what to say, as our lives have taken completely differnt directions, so I just wait for them to share something I can comment on.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 30, 2012)

i like fb.  i think it's neat that high school friends show up.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2012)

i haven't checked my fb account for a while now, and when i did it was equal parts good and bad.

the bad was the ex-gf again. looney as ever, this time even with a bizarre picture showing how skinny she's become. i'd feel bad about blocking her if she needed help, but i don't think i want to open up that can o' worms to find out. i made sure dw saw me deny her offer of friendship once again, though. now i need to do that blocking thing.

the good part was an old high school buddy looked me up. he's about one of the very few guys from h.s. that i'd truely like to meet up with again.

so, it was a 50/50 day on fb for me.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2012)

I do have the FB account, I don't use it too much.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i haven't checked my fb account for a while now, and when i did it was equal parts good and bad.
> 
> the bad was the ex-gf again. looney as ever, this time even with a bizarre picture showing how skinny she's become. i'd feel bad about blocking her if she needed help, but i don't think i want to open up that can o' worms to find out. i made sure dw saw me deny her offer of friendship once again, though. now i need to do that blocking thing.
> 
> ...



BuckyT - sounds like you have been patient for long enough, do the blocking thing.  Thats it for me too re the old chums, it's nice to catch up with those you would like to see again.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratchett said:


> They keep sending me emails.
> 
> If someone knows how to shut it down totally I would love to hear.



I read something about getting rid of FaceBook forever, on an internet forum. I think you need to do something to some files on your computer. I didn't ask them for details at the time, but I will now. Hopefully, they will tell me exactly how you get rid of FaceBook forever, for those who want to. I'll post the details if I manage to find them out.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

All you have to do, is deactivate your account. it's pretty straight forward, and have never heard of any other action being required:

https://www.facebook.com/help/?page=185698814812082


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 1, 2012)

In addition to deactivating your FB account you may want to see if FB left any cookies on your computer, and if so delete them too.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 2, 2012)

Apparently, you can't delete FaceBook accounts. So, you can only deactivate them or something. Weird! Surely, people should be entitled to delete their own accounts...

What I would do if this true,  is contact FaceBook to have the account reactivated and then put a fake email address on it, and then after you wait for a while to make sure the notifications are no longer being sent to your regular email address, then deactivate the FaceBook account again. 

From what some have told me, FaceBook can be a bit slow with getting things sorted, after you send a request. Hopefully, they are improving.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 2, 2012)

Mel! said:


> Apparently, you can't delete FaceBook accounts. So, you can only deactivate them or something. Weird! Surely, people should be entitled to delete their own accounts...
> 
> What I would do if this true,  is contact FaceBook to have the account reactivated and then put a fake email address on it...



Definitely! When getting rid of any service, or for that matter anybody who might keep sending you email, switch them to a fake address or Yahoo or Hotmail account, and THEN get rid of them.

That way they can't keep spamming you, begging you to come back.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Definitely! When getting rid of any service, or for that matter anybody who might keep sending you email, switch them to a fake address or Yahoo or Hotmail account, and THEN get rid of them.
> 
> That way they can't keep spamming you, begging you to come back.


Doesn't it have to be a real email account? Don't these places follow proper procedure and only accept the email address after verification? You know, they send you an email and you have to reply or click a link.

If you need a real email address that you can stop getting email to, spamgourmet - free disposable email addresses, spam blocker works great. You can get disposable email addresses and they stop working after 20 emails (unless you extend that) or when you tell it to stop working. They forward to whatever email address you want. They don't show your real email address if you reply to an email.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, I forgot to mention disposable addresses, etc. I wasn't referring specifically to FB (I've never been on it so I don't know about it) but just talking about any kinds of sites like shopping or whatever. If you're going to leave, find any method available and change your email address with them before terminating, so that they won't continue to spam you.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2012)

If I receive emails from a site after a transaction, there is usually an "Unsubscribe" option in the fine print at the bottom of the email.  It's always worked for me.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> If I receive emails from a site after a transaction, there is usually an "Unsubscribe" option in the fine print at the bottom of the email.  It's always worked for me.


I wish they all had unsubscribe buttons.

Someone typed my email address for the Home Shopping Network. HSN obviously doesn't verify email addies. They have no unsubscribe. I still see their stuff in my spam folder months later.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 3, 2012)

Sometimes spammers use an unsubscribe link to verify the recipient address is valid and active. They send out mass quantities to random addresses then build their list from those who hit the unsubscribe button. It's sad but true that for every person who tries to do things right there's somebody else who wants to abuse and manipulate the system to their own selfish goals.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Sometimes spammers use an unsubscribe link to verify the recipient address is valid and active. They send out mass quantities to random addresses then build their list from those who hit the unsubscribe button. It's sad but true that for every person who tries to do things right there's somebody else who wants to abuse and manipulate the system to their own selfish goals.


Yeah, I know. I checked the link and it looked like it really was from HSN. I looked at the "original"/"full headers" version of the email

I used to report spam to SpamCop.net, but there is just too much now. Google does a pretty good job with the spam, but I have to check it to make sure something I want didn't end up in the spam folder.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> What horrifies me the most is what kids put out there. They fail to see the danger of the internet. Including the children in my family. I don't see any protection for children.


I think, the entire internet has dangers for kids. If I go out, and my 11 year old and friend are here in the house, I disconnect the internet, so they can't just search for anything they want while I am not there. 

Today, one of my daughters 11 year old female friends came over here wearing a playboy bunny t-shirt. My daughter announced that it is the playboy bunny, without knowing anything about what it stands for. I would hate for them to be searching for things like 'playboy' on the internet, or whatever else they dont know the meaning of.


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I think, the entire internet has dangers for kids.
> Today, one of my daughters 11 year old female friends came over here wearing a playboy bunny t-shirt. My daughter announced that it is the playboy bunny, without knowing anything about what it stands for. I would hate for them to be searching for things like 'playboy' on the internet, or whatever else they dont know the meaning of.


 
One day my granddaughter's brother-in-law came to the house with her. He sat down at my computer. A few minutes later I walked into the room. He had pornography on the screen. Do I need to tell you my reaction? I did call his parents. The kid was about 12 at the time.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 4, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I think, the entire internet has dangers for kids. If I go out, and my 11 year old and friend are here in the house, I disconnect the internet, so they can't just search for anything they want while I am not there.



What makes you think a 11 year old can't hook it back up again?



Addie said:


> One day my granddaughter's brother-in-law came to the house with her. He sat down at my computer. A few minutes later I walked into the room. He had pornography on the screen. Do I need to tell you my reaction?



Honestly Addie, to whatever degree that I know you from reading your posts here on the forum, I'd have loved to been a spider on the wall for that one!


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> What makes you think a 11 year old can't hook it back up again?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly Addie, to whatever degree that I know you from reading your posts here on the forum, I'd have loved to been a spider on the wall for that one!


 
I totally flipped out. You are now hearing from a stark raving mad woman. He is now a grown man and still can't look me in the eye. And I don't want him to either. Some things I don't forgive. Dang, I wish I was on the Supreme Court.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 4, 2012)

Hehe Addie, I would never have called you a "stark raving mad woman" but I also have a long standing policy to not argue with women. 

I still would'a liked to have seen it! That must have been one real scene!


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Hehe Addie, I would never have called you a "stark raving mad woman" but I also have a long standing policy to not argue with women.
> 
> I still would'a liked to have seen it! That must have been one real scene!


 
I figure I either cured him of pornography, or I drove him deeper into it. I do know I filled him with a deep sense of shame. My g'daughter's husband told me later that his brother got into a lot of trouble with his father about it. And I doubt very much if his father wants to hear any more of my feelings about the subject either. Every case I have ever heard of regarding child molestation, involved pornography. And when it comes to hurting children, I lose all of my good sense and manners. I just go off the deep end. 

Today I had the misfortune of running into my son's sister-in-law. Her and one of my DIL brother's never used the word itself, but they accused my son of murdering his wife deliberately. Then the autopsy report came back and showed that she had a massive bladder infection and it went into her brain almost instantly. Even if she had been in the hospital, they couldn't have saved her. They have never apologized. She started to lean into the car window to say Hi. Without a word, I immediately started to shut the window. She hurt my child. I have no forgiveness in my heart for her or the brother. And I never will. Don't hurt a small child or one of mine. Or you will feel my wrath. Forever! Otherwise, I am really very sweet and loving.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

It must be really hard for parents in this day and age to try and protect their children from the dangers on the internet

As Greg said, an 11 year old is probably more than capable of hooking it back up again, he then has full access to the internet...it is really scary!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 5, 2012)

There are programmes you can get specifically for limiting what children can use the Internet for and can block access . However it's up to the parents to take these steps to do this, plus my first thought is password protect the pc so they cannot get in . If the parents are not computer literate enough to know these things then they cannot protect the child.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, the password on the pc is a great idea GQ


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 5, 2012)

Its an easy starting point.  Otherwise, of course they can turn the computer back on, my dog could turn the computer back on, and next minute I think he's just watching Lassie and then there's all the greyhound porn the minute my back is turned.......


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

ROFL...naughty doggie you have GQ


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 5, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> There are programmes you can get specifically for limiting what children can use the Internet for and can block access . However it's up to the parents to take these steps to do this, plus my first thought is password protect the pc so they cannot get in . If the parents are not computer literate enough to know these things then they cannot protect the child.



Windows since about '98 or 2000 have separate user accounts. You can set up yourself as an administrator and give the kids ordinary user accounts. Then you can apply a policy to their accounts that they would need admin accounts to change. Or run special filtering software that only kicks in when they login to their accounts.

If the kids have their own computers it's a cute trick to set your router to deny them Internet access perhaps between 10:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m., to keep them from playing on the Internet all night.

Corporations and businesses use this kind of stuff and it would be difficult to impossible for a kid to work around it unless they get an admin password.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

Since my episode with my G'daughter's BIL , I now have it set up so no one can log into areas I don't want on my computer. I have nightmares of being raided by the FBI and they have confiscated my computer. All I want them to find is cooking and medical information. Although my son looks up Lottery info on a daily basis. But that is goverment sanctioned.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> ...Dang, I wish I was on the Supreme Court.



I'd have my vote,


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 5, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:
			
		

> There are programmes you can get specifically for limiting what children can use the Internet for and can block access . ...


You know, those program would block your avatar too...


----------



## Mel! (Aug 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I am amazed by the crap people feel it's OK to post for the world to see.  I rarely, if ever, post stuff.  I read what friends are doing, play a game or two and that's it.  You have control over the info you share.  Don't be stupid.


I've seen people post photos of their passport, with their full name and passport number on it for people all over the world to see, on the travel site I am a member of.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> All of you who think you are so security conscious and feel that FB is too loosey goosey might want to rethink that a bit. Go over all your posts and see how much you've actually shared on here. I could find most of you pretty easily with some basic searching. (Not to scare you, but just to point this out)


Speaking of which, would soembody post here how I can make my email address on Discuss Cooking invisible to the public. I only discovered it is not hidden, when I got an email from some stranger trying to chat me up. The stranger is a woman, who thinks I am a man she would like to get to know better. She can't have done much internet research on me, if she can't even get my gender right.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2012)

I followed a break up of my neighbors on FB a while back. I was shocked to see it playing out for all to see. I couldn't believe what they were posting about each other.  As sad as it was, I checked in everyday to check the status. Like a train wreck. Morbid fascination....


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 6, 2012)

Mel! said:


> Speaking of which, would somebody post here how I can make my email address on Discuss Cooking invisible to the public.



Go to your profile and select the "profile privacy" section.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=privacy

Go to the "profile privacy" section and change the setting for "contact info" to "your contacts." (There should be a "nobody" choice but there isn't.) Click save. (And then don't add anybody to your contact list. I don't use that feature.)

Additionally you can control who can send you an email through the forum. Go to your profile and select the "edit options" section.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll down to "messaging & notification" and clear the check next to "receive email from other members." Click "save changes."

Thanks for the reminder. I hadn't wanted my email address visible to anybody but apparently the default shows for any member logged in. (People not logged in cannot see this information, i.e. guests.)


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> Go post on the Discuss Cooking FB page! I'd love to see some new posts over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have info open to the public on here on your profile, but assuming you dont mind having anyone see your e mail addy?


----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> You have info open to the public on here on your profile, but assuming you dont mind having anyone see your e mail addy?



 Can you see my email addy? I haven't looked recently, but I have had my setting on PM only for years. Unless the software on the site changed and I missed something you shouldn't be able to email me.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 6, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I've seen people post photos of their passport, with their full name and passport number on it for people all over the world to see, on the travel site I am a member of.



I have heard of people posting both the front and back of their debit card, thus giving full card number and verification code. I think this was part of some sort of scam, so that a confederate could take out money and then the cardholder contacts their bank and claims it wasn't them and wasn't authorized so the bank refunds the money. (This was in the news. I don't recall when or where.)

I've also heard of people posting pictures of them posing with weapons, consuming drugs, or having sex. (That would be a real trifecta if they were having sex while smoking pot and holding an assault rifle.) 

It is not unusual at all for employers to check out a prospective employee's FB page (if they can find it, which probably isn't very hard). How likely is somebody to get the job if their employer's personnel department finds pictures of the prospective employee posing obviously drunk, holding an assault weapon, smoking pot or having sex? I'd say about zero.

Better watch those privacy settings! One company was in the news because they started to require employees to give them the employee's FB password. (There was a lawsuit and the company lost.)

This FB stuff is pretty evil in my opinion, at least to anybody who values their privacy. I know you can adjust your privacy settings but FB keeps adding and changing features and if you're not paying attention you might end up sharing something you didn't want to share. Also there's compromises of FB's system where everybody's info is leaked, and there's also the possibility that your password (or everybody's passwords) might be cracked.

My best advice is either don't join FB or otherwise just don't post anything you don't want to share with the whole Internet. Live by the assumption that eventually everybody may see your details/pictures even if you have your settings adjusted otherwise.


----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2012)

The alternative is behaving like a rational civilized human being and not DOING stupid crap that will embarrass you later.   Seriously now, do you really think FB is less secure than DC? ANYTHING personal you post ANYWHERE on the internet can be used to find you and exploit you. Being anal about one particular site because it is extremely popular is ludicrous. If you want to be safe on the internet you need to take precautions anywhere you go. You also need a healthy dose of reality and think "caveat emptor".   You read labels at the grocery store to make you an informed consumer, you should do the same with any internet site you attend and use. Its all about using your brain and not being swayed by popular opinion. And by swayed, I mean in either direction. There are lots of people who tout the same tired phrases about FB's lack of security just to be different (not saying that is you GWC, I have a couple of friends in that boat) and yet they post all kinds of crap about themselves in other places. I simply do not see the logic.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> Can you see my email addy? I haven't looked recently, but I have had my setting on PM only for years. Unless the software on the site changed and I missed something you shouldn't be able to email me.



No sorry Alix, my mistake, it was a website. You can see links to your family pix though. Thats the bit I dont like about open forums - your family photos are up there for anyone to see if thats what you choose to put on the site.  I do appreciate what you are saying though and it does us good to have a kick up the bottom to check our settings.

Greg - most of us who use Facebook regularly do check those privacy settings - so all of this employer can see business just wouldnt happen. I would not give any employer my password either, that is just not enforceable. Thats an invasion of privacy. 

If however you are daft enough not to check those settings then thats your own lookout.


----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> No sorry Alix, my mistake, it was a website. You can see links to your family pix though. Thats the bit I dont like about open forums - your family photos are up there for anyone to see if thats what you choose to put on the site.  I do appreciate what you are saying though and it does us good to have a kick up the bottom to check our settings.
> 
> Greg - most of us who use Facebook regularly do check those privacy settings - so all of this employer can see business just wouldnt happen. I would not give any employer my password either, that is just not enforceable. Thats an invasion of privacy.
> 
> If however you are daft enough not to check those settings then thats your own lookout.



 Yep, well aware of the photo bit. Not as worried about that as I am about unsolicited contact. Thanks for checking the email thing for me. You had me worried there for a moment. My email for here and for FB are different though.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> The alternative is behaving like a rational civilized human being and not DOING stupid crap that will embarrass you later.   Seriously now, do you really think FB is less secure than DC? ANYTHING personal you post ANYWHERE on the internet can be used to find you and exploit you. ...



That reminds me of another aspect of the FB picture sharing, particularly those who think it's cool to post pictures of them posing with weapons, while having sex, consuming drugs, drunk at a party, to share with their BFFs. They may think they're best friends forever, but friendships sometimes die, people have a falling out, forever turned out to not be forever. Maybe your BFF even turned into an enemy... And maybe they downloaded the pictures you intended to share with them alone.

What is to prevent that BFF turned enemy from posting your private pictures on FB or somewhere else on the Internet, or emailing them to your employer?

The best thing to do is not engage in such stupid crap. Second best thing is at least don't take pictures or let them be taken. A distant third choice is to keep the pictures to yourself and never let a copy out of your possession.* Finally, it's unthinkable to post that on FB or anywhere on the Internet.

Once anything is on the Internet it's going to be there forever.


* There have been cases where couples enjoyed taking pictures of them engaging in sex and then just shared them between only the two. And then one day they break up or get divorced and end up hating each other. It has happened that sometimes one partner posts the pictures on the Internet to be vindictive.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 6, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Greg - most of us who use Facebook regularly do check those privacy settings - so all of this employer can see business just wouldnt happen. I would not give any employer my password either, that is just not enforceable. Thats an invasion of privacy.



I'm sure you check frequently, but I've also heard in the news when FB changed something or altered their TOS or even made a programming mistake with unintended consequences including breach of privacy. I don't recall the specifics, I'm not on FB, so I follow the stories just as cautionary tales.

As I said, the employer who required the employee's FB password lost the case. They may have had to pay damages. With that is a precedent no employer is going to be so stupid as to try that again.




Alix said:


> My email for here and for FB are different though.



I use a different email at every website, different password, and even different member name. (Not that I'm a member of very many forums, maybe 3-4.) There's no point in letting anybody combine data from separate sources to leverage their knowledge about you and use it for nefarious purposes.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 6, 2012)

Regarding photos of people engaging in sex, anything pornographic gets removed by the facebook moderating staff. And yes, apparently they do have a staff that monitors that type of activity. I know people who have even had cartoons removed that were too suggestive in nature.

Regardless, it still comes back to being smart about what you post, though.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 6, 2012)

It is true, they do remove "inappropriate" things.  A guy I know always posted sexual pictures (cartoons) to his wife and they gave him a warning about that.  (which he posted about after the fact ) 

In regards to work/ FB they can and do check your FB profile.  I personally know of one girl who was fired from my company.  Three other girls ultimately quit but was in trouble over things they wrote about their co- workers/ the company.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 6, 2012)

I would have no problem with a prospective boss seeing my Facebook page, but I would have a problem with them wanting my password. I'm glad to see that company lost the suit about that.

Whenever I post anything on Facebook (which is about every 3 seconds, LOL), I keep in mind that my grandchildren, other children, friends from church, husband, and friends may see whatever I have posted. That is how I try to live my life in public anyway, so Facebook is no different. If I wouldn't say something out on the street in front of people, I would not say it on Facebook.

I do have friends who sometimes post mean things about their husbands or wives when they are mad, but I keep stuff like that just between James and me. For one thing, it is no one else's business, and when it is put out where everyone can see it, it can grow into something really ugly. Also, James is looking for work, and it wouldn't help matters any if a prospective employer found hateful posts about James from his own wife!

A lot of young people (and some older) are learning the hard way that they have to watch what they put out there for the world to see. It is a new age, not like it was when I was young and there were no Internet or cell phones.


----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2012)

What Barbara said +1!

"If you can't say nothin' nice, don't say nothin' at all"


----------



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> What Barbara said +1!
> 
> "If you can't say nothin' nice, don't say nothin' at all"


There is stuff I'm willing to say to someone's face that I wouldn't write. Face to face misunderstandings can be straightened out right away. Stuff you write can come back to haunt you.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 6, 2012)

while it's a nice idea and works pretty well in general, having only nice things to say is disingenuous. there comes a point where everyone blowing sunshine up your skirt is sickening. quintessentially so. 

lollllloooooooo


----------



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2012)

buckytom said:


> while it's a nice idea and works pretty well in general, having only nice things to say is disingenuous. there comes a point where everyone blowing sunshine up your skirt is sickening. quintessentially so.
> 
> lollllloooooooo


+1

But it's a balancing act.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 6, 2012)

most certainly.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2012)

I am finding that it is one more infringement on my freedom and privacy. Sometimes if people message you they expect something back reguardless of the topic. If you haven't gotten around to it, or haven't figured out a response, or just plain don't want to, you have some explaining to do because they can tell if you have been on or not. Just like cell phones. Loss of freedom. I no likey. I have been toying with dropping facebook for that reason. But, I also use it for messaging my kids and I do have some friends on there that I do enjoy talking to and reading about...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 6, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Just like cell phones. Loss of freedom. I no likey.



I've had that problem too. I don't want to interrupt somebody's dinner in a restaurant or some meeting or something. Used to be, you call their home phone number, the answering machine would do its job, if they were home and didn't mind being interrupted they could pick up.

These days somehow people seem to have the expectation they must answer, leaving me in the situation of having to apologize for interrupting them.

Cellphones should have an answering function that you can listen to the message and then pick up if it's important.


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Cellphones should have an answering function that you can listen to the message and then pick up if it's important.



Isn't that call screening? 

Buckytom, really? I'm not going to claim I've not said things I regret, that would be ridiculous. Having said that much though, I think I can say I try to be careful not to say and do stupid things that will later come back to bite me in the a$$. I'm not always successful, but I do try. You are a nice guy too, and I don't see you deliberately calling folks down. You poke at people, you have a temper, but you aren't spiteful or mean. Thumper would approve of you. I think the point is that I'm not dancing naked on a table in Mexico and having a million people snap pix with their phones.   

To play devil's advocate a bit here, those of you without FB accounts, how can you be sure nothing you've done has shown up on FB? Just because you don't have an account doesn't mean you don't show up. You might not be "tagged" in a photo, but you could sure be referenced in the comments. I've seen lots of party pix where not all the people are tagged but they're all mentioned.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2012)

lol, alix, yes, really.

i wasn't  talking about posts that i'd regretted. in fact, with all of the ridiculous things that i've said, i only regret 2 or 3.  ok, 2..

but yes, there are limits. i don't like pooping on  a thread ( if you dislike the subject, shut the Front door!  who cares if you're contrary unless you have something to add to the spirit of the thread, or have a funny or inspirational counterpoint.)

and hey, i am mean.... grrrrrr. 

 i just dislike having battles of wit with unarmed people that insist on it.


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i just dislike having battles of wit with unarmed people that insist on it.



I'll just stand by and be a witless witness.  I hear you though. I catch myself being stupid about some things I should just ignore. I have trouble ignoring.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2012)

lol, yeah, smart people let minutiae go, (quint)essentially.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 7, 2012)

Alix said:


> Isn't that call screening?



Yes. I have to either look at Caller-ID or wait until they've left a message and call my voice mail. I would like to listen to the message while it's being recorded, then be able to interrupt if the call is important.



Alix said:


> To play devil's advocate a bit here, those of you without FB accounts, how can you be sure nothing you've done has shown up on FB? Just because you don't have an account doesn't mean you don't show up. You might not be "tagged" in a photo, but you could sure be referenced in the comments. I've seen lots of party pix where not all the people are tagged but they're all mentioned.



I'm sure my website has been tagged. I can see site traffic and where it comes from. It doesn't bother me because there is no personal information on my website.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 7, 2012)

A cell phone is like the front door; just because somebody knocks, don't mean you gotta answer it. The most effective thing to do is turn the phone off.....I know, I know... that is heresy for some...That's ok, I been a heretic afore.
Brings to mind one of the most ridiculous commercials I seen in a while. It is a commercial for some truck. There is a bunch of guys looking for a suitable campin' spot where they have no cell phone service.  Can it be that folks truly do not understand that you can turn these devices off?!?!

.....sorry..I got carried away...
Back to your original programming


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2012)

Hoot said:


> A cell phone is like the front door; just because somebody knocks, don't mean you gotta answer it. The most effective thing to do is turn the phone off.....I know, I know... that is heresy for some...That's ok, I been a heretic afore.
> Brings to mind one of the most ridiculous commercials I seen in a while. It is a commercial for some truck. There is a bunch of guys looking for a suitable campin' spot where they have no cell phone service.  Can it be that folks truly do not understand that you can turn these devices off?!?!
> 
> .....sorry..I got carried away...
> Back to your original programming



Hoot, I agree with you 100% but I must caution you that looking for logic in a TV ad will drive you to distraction.  Stop now and just enjoy the stupidity.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Hoot, I agree with you 100% but I must caution you that looking for logic in a TV ad will drive you to distraction.  Stop now and just enjoy the stupidity.



I reckon so.....
Thanks, Andy


----------



## Cerise (Aug 7, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I have had one for around 4 years now. I didnt know what FaceBook was for at first, but accepted friends invitation out of politeness.
> 
> Mel


 
I don't have a FB account (or Twitter).  The local News has been running a contest to win Free groceries (weekly draw), but the only way to enter is to "Like" them on FB.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 9, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Go to your profile and select the "profile privacy" section.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=privacy
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg!  I have now selected that only friends can see my contact info, so hopefully nobody else can see my email address now, except a few friends.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 9, 2012)

Alix said:


> Can you see my email addy? I haven't looked recently, but I have had my setting on PM only for years. Unless the software on the site changed and I missed something you shouldn't be able to email me.



Would somebody also check mine, to make sure I hid the email address properly.


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2012)

A quick scan says you're all clear Mel.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 9, 2012)

Mel! said:


> Thanks Greg!  I have now selected that only friends can see my contact info, so hopefully nobody else can see my email address now, except a few friends.



I prefer to be contacted by PMs. I'm willing to exchange email addresses with any CD members if they want to have an email conversation. Just PM me.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> A quick scan says you're all clear Mel.



Thanks Alix!


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

I have no problem with sharing my e-mail address. Heaven knows with all the e-mails I have sent over the years, it is already out there. And if I get a piece of mail that I don't recognize, I send it to the spam file. Works like a charm. My google account is strictly for DC.


----------



## Claire (Sep 10, 2012)

I started my FB account a few years back to coordinate with a nephew in Afghanistan.  Now I check it every once in awhile to see what's up, but that means maybe a couple times a month.  I have found a couple of friends from the past, and we've connected, but nothing much besides curiousity sated.


----------

